
Quantum Computing and Encryption Standards - ngokevin
https://www.yang2020.com/policies/quantum-computing/
======
nabla9
Yang should hire better people to write these positions.

AES-based encryption standards (symmetric ciphers in general) are not very
vulnerable to quantum computers. Its just question of key length. AES-256 is
safe.

Just like with Thorium reactor statements
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21860176](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21860176)
he seems to be techno enthusiast, but very clueless one. Or one with bad
advisors.

